# EVHUB.IN - First B2B portal exclusively for Electric Vehicles



## umurali2000 (May 3, 2010)

First ever B2B, B2C, information & media exclusively for Electric vehicles launched and open for EV enthusiasts, businesses who are looking to publish their business profiles online 

visit and register with http://www.evhub.in


----------

